# python pics



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

here he is wrapped around my bass and one of him on my computer desk


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

damn man that snake is nice as hell man wow


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sweeet


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks...he/she is jsut about to shed now so his/her color is off a little. after the snake sheds i will get some really nice pics when the great colors come out


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Snake man


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

wat do u keep the snake in


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

yea? what do you or is he juss chillin in the house


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i keep him in a glass tank with a sliding lid....its called a critter cage its the dimensions of a 29 gallon


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

He is beautiful. A ball is probably going to be my next pet investment. I love the way that they look.

Trystan


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice looking snake... how long is it?


----------



## LEO SOL (Mar 2, 2006)

HELLO 
How long is your phyton? How heavy is it? ando hw old is it?


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

sweet :nod:


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow awesome snake I;ve always loved ball pythons.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

its a little over 2 feet, idk how heavy, but its prob close 8 months old or sumthin..maybe a year idk


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool looking python.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

great pics


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks great


----------

